# Hallo



## jerkoff81 (12 Apr. 2015)

Bin hier schon eine Weile angemeldet aber schon lange nicht mehr hier, darum auch von mir ein Hallo an alle geilen Promiwichser 

Weiß nicht ob es hier her passt aber was haltet ihr von einer Whatsapp-Gruppe zum Thema Promiwichsen?


----------



## Knödelschubser (12 Apr. 2015)

Manchmal fällt mir echt garnix mehr ein... Ich hoff nur dass ich das hier bald wieder vergessen hab...


----------

